# 3D Printing > General 3D Printing Discussion >  3d scanned figurines printed full colour off-site?

## swoop_ds

I'm looking into offering a service with my photography business where I 3d scan a person, couple, or family and then get them a miniature figurine printed.  I am wondering if there is an online service that I could just upload the files to and then be sent the product.  Basically, if I can get the 3d prints decent on my own, I'd still need to paint them and there's no way I could do it justice.

I'm also not sure what a realistic price I would charge for this so that I'd make a bit of money.

----------


## Placebo

3D Systems offers that.

http://cubify.com/en/Store/StarTrek

----------


## swoop_ds

Thanks Placebo.  That gets me part of the way there but I'm looking for full body miniatures, not something that they just paste heads onto.  (although the wedding ones are very close to what I need)

----------


## curious aardvark

it'd probably be easier and cheaper to find a local artist to paint the figures and print them yourself.

----------


## awerby

The Sense scanner from 3D Systems does a pretty good job on full-body scans, especially if you plan to reproduce them in miniature, which concentrates the detail. It captures the color of the people and their clothing, so you won't need to paint them if you use a color-capable 3D printer to produce them. It helps a lot to put the people on a turntable when scanning them, and to provide good illumination. The cheapest service bureau for color 3D printing (in "sandstone") is probably Shapeways. They aren't fast, though.. I'd suggest sending them a sample scan and seeing how much they charge. It's not going to be cheap, because the materials are expensive. Here's a store in Berkeley CA that's doing what you're talking about**: http://web.twindom.com/

Andrew Werby

----------


## bshadown

as far as i know they can be expesive from shapeways, something around a 100 bucks per figurine, but they are mostly done on powder-base printers, yes they can get nice color, but they wont last long at least from what i have seen

----------


## Geoff

Maybe check all these sites out that do a similar thing, they might use an offsite service too

https://www.google.com.au/?gws_rd=cr...nned+figurines

----------


## cokreeate

We can do that for you.
Check us out.

www.cokreeate.com

----------


## Geoff

> We can do that for you.
> Check us out.
> 
> www.cokreeate.com


Lucky you didn't put a 'C' in that title!  otherwise you would have the porn industry knocking at your door.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## cokreeate

> Lucky you didn't put a 'C' in that title!  otherwise you would have the porn industry knocking at your door.


We don't mind them knocking at our door as long as they're here to get 3d scanned and printed hahaha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Geoff

> We don't mind them knocking at our door as long as they're here to get 3d scanned and printed hahaha


Hahaha, now that _could_ be interesting!

p.s I wouldn't mind knowing some of your prices if you had everything supplied, texture. model etc rather than making a photo scan, i.e do you make the prints yourself or do you outsource it once you've captured the data and textured it?

----------


## curious aardvark

what printer do you use cokreeate ?

----------


## bshadown

oh well i have to ask, cokreeate what type of printing is that one? im a photographer as well and got into all of this 3d printing hype just to print figurines like the ones on your site, but my printer wont let do that kind of prints sadly

----------


## cokreeate

> Hahaha, now that _could_ be interesting!
> 
> p.s I wouldn't mind knowing some of your prices if you had everything supplied, texture. model etc rather than making a photo scan, i.e do you make the prints yourself or do you outsource it once you've captured the data and textured it?



Price for our 3d scan and print?
We do everything in house from scanning, edits and printing. =).

----------


## cokreeate

> oh well i have to ask, cokreeate what type of printing is that one? im a photographer as well and got into all of this 3d printing hype just to print figurines like the ones on your site, but my printer wont let do that kind of prints sadly





> what printer do you use cokreeate ?



We use a zcorp full color printer.
You can find a used one for a decent price but the material and maintenance is 
where it's expensive.

----------


## bshadown

Nah, i have enough with one printer, theres any way i can scan the person and then send the file to you, so you can print it? I live in México and this kind of services dosent exists anywhere, in fact im the only guy who knowns/have any idea what 3D printing is in my town!?!?!?  :Frown:

----------


## Geoff

> in fact im the only guy who knowns/have any idea what 3D printing is in my town!?!?!?


Join the club  :Smile:

----------


## cokreeate

> Nah, i have enough with one printer, theres any way i can scan the person and then send the file to you, so you can print it? I live in México and this kind of services dosent exists anywhere, in fact im the only guy who knowns/have any idea what 3D printing is in my town!?!?!?


Sure just send us the file.





> Join the club


Yup join the club hahah

----------

